# Ridgid Drill & Impact review



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

I purchased a Ridged Drill and Impact "kit" about a year and a half or so ago. The deciding factor was the lifetime warranty on batteries. My kit had the drill, 1/4" impact two batteries, charger and a tool bag which I don't use. (using my old Craftsman 19.2volt tool bag) The drill and impact are the brush less motor style which is absolutely the way to go. At least in my opinion.

I have to say, so far I am pleased with the purchase. I think a Milwaukee and Dewalt may have more power but for the everyday homeowner type person like me the Rigid is the way to go. So far I'm not found a job the Ridged can't do just fine and the life time battery replacement for the home owner is a no brainer! Battery life is good enough for me and they charge pretty fast. Ridged is adding more tools all the time.

This is my kit. Slightly different now but basically the same.








18V SubCompact Brushless 1/2 in. Drill/Driver and Impact Driver Combo Kit | RIDGID Tools


The RIDGID 18V SubCompact Brushless 1/2 in. Drill/Driver and Impact Driver Combo Kit, Charger and Bag offers optimized ergonomics and power in a light -weight form.




www.ridgid.com





Ken


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you. After using the Makita for 7 years in the shop I won't buy anything else.. Makita is about $250


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the same tools plus a 6.5 " circular saw. They are as good as Dewalt in my opinion. I'm still trying to "kill" my Dewalt 18 V Ni-Cads, but they keep on going. 
My favorites are the Milwaukee drills and impacts and I also have the square drive mechanics impacts for my truck hobby. The 1/2" HD Milwaukee is a beast!


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

I had Makitas for about ten years.
Then I jumped into Milwaukee and gave my Makitas to a close friend.

They're still kicking tail.
My only gripe about the Milwaukee drills (M12 batteries) is that the drill size is bigger than the Makitas (which are ten years old!).

I don't need all 600 horse power.
I'll take 400 horse power for a smaller size.


Yet at the end of the day, kudos to Makita and Milwaukee. Good things to say about both brands.


----------



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

I had a Craftsman 19.2 volt drill as my first cordless tool. [email protected] the batteries went to the graveyard I gave the drill away as it cost too much to replace them and bought a DeWalt 18volt drill. I still have it but only one battery is any good and that is being very generous and the drill smells real bad each time I pull the trigger. OH the two speed gearbox is giving me fits also. It's in my hobby room for the occasional hole I need to drill. Overall I was/am disappointed in the DeWalt.

For the home owner the warranty on the Rigid is a no brainer. At least in my opinion. I feel the power is adiquate for a homeowner and as for longevity.... only time will tell. A contractor that uses the tool every day will have a very different experience than a homeowner. I would be currious to hear a contractors opinion on the Ridigd tools.

Ken


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I can't complain about Makita, one battery died one month after warranty expired, Makita said to take it and charger to repair depot, they checked charge cycles and because they were so low handed me a new battery and I was on my way.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Problem with most purchases are what's on the shelf and what we mainly see. Dewalt and Milwaukee have been pushing in the big box. Over the last 10 years a milwaukee truck or Dewalt truck is there every weekend.


----------

